# 04-06 brake conversion



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

what all is needed to convert the 04 brakes to bigger 05-06?


----------



## The Stamped (Aug 16, 2011)

I know you need like shims for the bolts. New rotors obviously. And new brake lines I believe. I'm thinkin of doin it myself soon. The 04 brakes just seem a bit weak. But there are other threds on this, so just search some more. N search on google too, I bet you'll find some threds on this on LS1gto too


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

what about the calipers? would ie be possible to just upgrade calipers and rotors? I wouldnt think anything else would need it but I'm new to the goat.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Calipers and rotors _*are*_ the conversion but you need brake lines and bushings with new bolts to mount them to the car. I got my rotors/calipers from Cleveland Pick-a-part and was surprised that the rotors came already turned and looking near new. I got Russel brake lines and C5 Corvette ceramic pads from Maryland Speed and bushings and bolts from McMaster. The bushings are one of two things you can do. The '05-'06 are mounted with bigger bolts and you can either drill and retap your mounting place or use the '04 stock sized bolt and use the bushing to adapt to the hole in the caliper. It's a pretty straight forward job..


----------



## tlillard23 (Nov 22, 2011)

exCTLY!!


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

would there be any way to just get new fittings for the lines instead of running whole new ones?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'd rather have upgraded 04 pads/rotors then stock 05/06 brakes... but if you plan on going with better rotors and pads with the 05/06 its def worth it.


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

jpalamar said:


> I'd rather have upgraded 04 pads/rotors then stock 05/06 brakes... but if you plan on going with better rotors and pads with the 05/06 its def worth it.


upgraded as in drilled and slotted? or something else?


----------

